# coffee liquid soap



## saponem (Oct 6, 2020)

Have you ever tried to make KOH with coffee? I'm thinking of trying such a thing.. If you did, please share with us your experience. 

Here is the recipe i ll be making: 
KOH - 292g
frozen concentrated coffee-285g
glycerin-285g
------------
castor oil-150g
coconut oil-450g
olive oil-750g
stearic acid-75g
shea butter-75g
-------------

dilution: 
2445g soap paste
2445g coffee
1000g cocamidopropyl betaine
58g preservative
-------
FO: 84g


I'll appreciate your advice..


----------



## Susie (Oct 24, 2020)

I would not advise you dilute with any liquid besides water. Any food type product has the ability to grow pathogens. Coffee is no exception. (Ask my daughter who left a partial cup of coffee in her car too long.)


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 24, 2020)

Susie said:


> I would not advise you dilute with any liquid besides water. Any food type product has the ability to grow pathogens. Coffee is no exception. (Ask my daughter who left a partial cup of coffee in her car too long.)



Oh yeah, I'd had that happen when a cup of tea or coffee gets lost for a few days - stuff starts growing on it.

Saponem, what about using coffee butter  or coffee seed oil as part of the oils in your recipe, instead of coffee water?  (not butter mixed with coffee but this: Coffee Butter | BrambleBerry). Don't know if you can find those in your area but worth a try.


----------



## bmcknight86 (Feb 19, 2021)

What about making the paste with coffee but diluting with just water (or water and glycerin?


----------



## Susie (Mar 6, 2021)

You can make the paste with coffee. And you can use coffee fragrance oil to scent it. Matter of fact, I would probably just use the coffee FO. Why do you want to make liquid soap with coffee, anyway?


----------



## bmcknight86 (Mar 6, 2021)

Susie said:


> You can make the paste with coffee. And you can use coffee fragrance oil to scent it. Matter of fact, I would probably just use the coffee FO. Why do you want to make liquid soap with coffee, anyway?


I have a body butter with coffee in it for a toning effect. I like having soaps that match. Plus it might be good for taking showers in the morning lol


----------



## Susie (Mar 14, 2021)

If you just need it for label appeal, put it in with the NaOH. I would not count on absorbing anything from a wash off product, including caffeine.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Mar 14, 2021)

[Slightly OT] I usually use coffee in alkaline solution to develop b/w photographic films/papers. That's why that smell would involuntarily remind me of darkroom, i. e. patience, disappointment, dim red light, and a smell of sulfur that doesn't wash off the hands for a day or two.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 15, 2021)

Susie said:


> If you just need it for label appeal, put it in with the NaOH. I would not count on absorbing anything from a wash off product, including caffeine.


Agreed. The only warning is that coffee + NaOH has a pretty strong stank to it. You might consider doing a 1:1 water:lye solution, and then adding the coffee later after the lye solution has cooled off a bit. Less stank that way.


----------



## saponem (Nov 4, 2022)

Susie said:


> You can make the paste with coffee. And you can use coffee fragrance oil to scent it. Matter of fact, I would probably just use the coffee FO. Why do you want to make liquid soap with coffee, anyway?


for labeling only. it can help with marketing the soap especially here in Saudi Arabia. People loves coffee.


----------

